# Java Web Server



## Philipp.wehling (15. Jul 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich will selber einen Web Server auf Javabasis schreiben. Ohne JSP oder Servlets. Da hab ich noch keine Ahnung von und ich bräuchte den Server schnellstmöglich.
Er soll nur einfach funktionen haben:

TCP-Verbindungen
Multithreaded
auf verschiedene HTTP GET Anfragen verschiedene XML Dokumente erstellen und zurück senden

Mehr ist es nicht. Multithreaded hab ich hinbekommen. XML erstellen läuft auch alles super. Aber wenn ich die HTTP Response erstelle, wird sie beim Client nicht erkannt als solche. Leider hab ich keinen Einblick beim Client, weil das ne Firmensoftware ist. Sie erwartet eine HTTP Response mit einem XML-Dokument.

Könnt ihr mir mal sagen, wie ich mir eine HTTP-Response selber zusammen baue??? Ich habs über Strings zusammen fügen probiert. Aber das wird ja wie gesagt nicht erkannt beim Client.
Und falls ihr einen guten Beispielserver habt, der auf diese Beschreibung passt, könnt Ihr den mal bitte posten? Kann sein, dass ich mir mit den Sockets verhauen hab, weil ich da noch ein wenig unsicher bin.

Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mit meinen Ausführungen was anfangen. Ich bin noch ein Neuling in Java ... also bitte habt Verständnis und seid nicht so hart zu mir 

mfg pille


----------



## ice-breaker (15. Jul 2009)

Wikipedia-Artikel über HTTP lesen und einfach testweise mit einem Browser darauf zugreifen...


----------



## brad (18. Jul 2009)

das ganze geht auch so  (mit xlightweb)

       class RequestHandler implements IHttpRequestHandler {

            public void onRequest(IHttpExchange exchange) throws IOException {
                IHttpRequest req = exchange.getRequest();

                ...
                String xml = ... 

                exchange.send(new HttpResponse(200, "application/xml", xml));
            }
        }

        HttpServer server = new HttpServer(8080, new RequestHandler());
        server.run();


----------



## tuxedo (20. Jul 2009)

Guckst du hier: 
NanoHTTPD

- Alex


----------

